# i'M baaaack!!!



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

It's been a long time but I'm back. I'll be doing an order of anything you people would like this week for next week. Here is a list of some of my specials at the moment. Tell me what you would like.

Wrestling Halfbeaks $7.99
Super Delta Bettas (some are even half moon and rose tail) $9.88
Small Pigeon Blood Discus 2 for $16
Small Turquoise Discus 2 for $25

As always, if you talk to me I'll give you an extra deal.

Brent


----------



## Jsu (Dec 4, 2009)

there are a number of good quality turquoises left when i visited on saturday. also there is a stunting pair of electric rams (drop dead gorgeous) and good quality rili shrimps for $7 and 4 to 6 of them are berried. 

get some galaxy rasboras / celestial danio. i few people were asking for them wen i was there.


----------



## pjsbrent (Nov 4, 2010)

Jsu said:


> there are a number of good quality turquoises left when i visited on saturday. also there is a stunting pair of electric rams (drop dead gorgeous) and good quality rili shrimps for $7 and 4 to 6 of them are berried.
> 
> get some galaxy rasboras / celestial danio. i few people were asking for them wen i was there.


I'll add them to the list.


----------



## supergourami (Apr 12, 2011)

could you order in some true trimacs?


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

I'll hazard a guess from your user name that you work at PJ's ?

The Pickering Town Centre location ?


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

The Square One location. 


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

matti2uude said:


> The Square One location.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


Uh, darn.

Double darn because I haven't even got a clue where that is.


----------



## matti2uude (Jan 10, 2009)

HOWsMom said:


> Uh, darn.
> 
> Double darn because I haven't even got a clue where that is.


I believe it's Mississauga at Hwy 10 and 403.

Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

HOWsMom said:


> Uh, darn.
> 
> Double darn because I haven't even got a clue where that is.


You must be single, if not, ask your better half


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

randy said:


> You must be single, if not, ask your better half


Not single. But we're just a couple of farm kids that avoid the big city whenever we can.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

pjsbrent said:


> I'll add them to the list.


how much for the pearl danios?


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

HOWsMom said:


> Not single. But we're just a couple of farm kids that avoid the big city whenever we can.


Well, if you're like my aunt, your not going to like that you need to come south of steeles for this store!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

J_T said:


> Well, if you're like my aunt, your not going to like that you need to come south of steeles for this store!


If I had my way, I would not travel west of Pickering !

Thankfully, I can achieve that MOST of the time.


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

If you're doing a plant order, I'm looking for some Windelov Java Fern and Anubia Nana var. Petite.

Also welcome back.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## DetectivePopcorn (Aug 6, 2010)

manhtu said:


> how much for the pearl danios?


Currently they're sitting at 5/5$.

Edit; Sorry wanted to clear up that I was talking about Danio albolineatus NOT Microrasbora sp. 'Galaxy', Currently we're out on the Galaxy.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo...ETA for moar??  $5 for 5 would've been an AMAZING deal for Galaxy


----------



## hornell (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Brent, 

Any chance you'll be ordering more mosquito Rasbora (Bororas Brigittae) in the next little while?


----------

